

Researchers crack network latency nut with new algorithm - lyime
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2009/08/new-protocol-could-enable-real-time-network-latency-data.ars

======
tptacek
Varghese, a co-author on the ACM paper, wrote _the_ book on high-performance
network component design --- "Network Algorithmics":

[http://www.amazon.com/Network-Algorithmics-
Interdisciplinary...](http://www.amazon.com/Network-Algorithmics-
Interdisciplinary-Designing-Networking/dp/0120884771)

Highly, highly recommended.

------
jongraehl
To be clear, they've cracked the "measuring network latency" nut, not the
"network latency" nut.

